

How To Date Like An Entrepreneur - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-date-like-entrepreneur.html

======
LisaG
Love this post! Only thing I disagree with is that you only need on to say
yes. The first yes might not be the best match for you. Compatibility is not
quite as important in business as it is in romantic and sexual relationships.

